# Msi K8n Neo2 Platinum Motherboard



## kalson

got it for $200 CAD

selling for $150 or BEST OFFER


----------



## Lax

Brand new that board is 130$US (With a 20$ rebate I THINK).


----------



## kalson

o then ill lower da price, n e 1 offer?
and price is in CAD


----------



## kalson

add in another $30, ill add in a ATI 9800PRO


----------



## elmarcorulz

kalson said:
			
		

> add in another $30, ill add in a ATI 9800PRO


thats a better deal (assuming the card is pci-e)


----------



## kalson

Lol nope xD its agp8x cuz da mobo only supports AGP not PCI


----------



## Ku-sama

how much in total for USD?


----------



## Xycron

PCI-E cards are ussaly CHEAPER then APG,  at least at my comptuer store because i was looking to buy one, and i was all bad that i had to use APG becuase all those PCI-E card were cheaper...


----------



## kalson

how do i calculate in US?

Ku-sama are u interested?


----------



## Swellguy12

*Clip-Taks and Cables*

Living for Computer problems?  

How about those routing those ugly cables in the back of the computer. 
I ordered some Clip-Taks off of Amazon for a lark and found that they worked great.
The Clip-Taks wrap around the cable and attach to the wall with no problems.
I even used them to route my TV coax cable around the walls.

Do you have anything else that can control cables?


----------



## kalson

Swellguy12 said:
			
		

> Living for Computer problems?
> 
> How about those routing those ugly cables in the back of the computer.
> I ordered some Clip-Taks off of Amazon for a lark and found that they worked great.
> The Clip-Taks wrap around the cable and attach to the wall with no problems.
> I even used them to route my TV coax cable around the walls.
> 
> Do you have anything else that can control cables?



uh... wrong place?


----------



## Ku-sama

maybe....
whats the total in canaidian


----------



## kalson

total for motherboard is $145, wit the 9800pro it would b $175

didnt add in shipping yet, cuz uno how much is shipping


----------



## kalson

or with my 6600GT it would be $310 or $320 ??

willing for $300 too xD


----------



## Rip_Uk

boxed as new?


----------



## kalson

everything comes wit box
motherboard is 1 1/2 month old only


----------



## Rip_Uk

send me a message how much it would be in GBP and P&P included.


----------



## kalson

check ur messages


----------



## kalson

bump


----------

